

Disney researchers use electrical charge to create virtual textures - msohcw
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/9/3229804/disney-revel-virtual-textures

======
quarterto
This is awesome. Think of the applications. Virtual buttons on touch screens.
Dynamic Braille.

